# Observation codes & Medicaid



## ditsche (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello everyone,
I bill for a group of  surgeons in the Philadelphia/New Jersey area. I was wondering what other groups bill when a patient is admitted for observation that has a medicaid plan. Observations codes are not on the MA fee schedule. 

Does anyone have a alternative suggestions?

All/any info is greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------

